# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ببركة وصرخة   (ياحسين   ) ملاكم لبناني   يفوز بالضربة القاضية على ملاكم امريكي

## ابو طارق

فاز  الملاكم اللبناني  (محمد علي )  على ملاكم امريكي  بالضربة القاضية   بعد ان   صرخ باعلى  صوته   يييييييييييييااااااااااااااااااا  حسين  

شاهدووو الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix6QdVdf_hU&sns=fb

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلام الله على الحسين ع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين
بركآت آل البيت عظيمة
ماخاب من توسل بهم 
تسلم عمو ع النقلة القيمة
الله يعطيك العافية
كل الود

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وبعد البحث والتدقيق  تبين ان هذا الملاكم الامريكي   

هو يهودي الاصل

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله

----------

